

Twitter comes clean - vaksel
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/02/01/twitter-comes-clean/

======
jacquesm
That's an amazing example of candid communication with your userbase, it
really impresses me very much.

I can think of (quite) a few other companies that I would very much appreciate
such candor from (but I guess that once you've IPO'd there are too many rules
and regulations at work to make such candor a working solution).

Kudos to Alex Payne.

